# WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just smoked a Cohiba Lanceero from 05 that blew my socks off! I mean my toes curled like when i get a great B.J! So tell me my great BOTL! What cigar is curling your toes these days!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Not quite as much age on the H. Upmann #2 I just smoked (year old) but was very enjoyable. Just took the nub off the screw! :happy:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Tony! I had a partagas 150 that was amazing, and "blew my socks off" as you put it


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds Great. I just had a 07 R&J EL that was great, but the heat outside was too much. It's F'ing HOT outside, only to get worse as the week progresses...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed bro!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It's a great thing when you have one that makes you glad you're alive. I get this every once in awhile myself and it's magic..esp. when you have your favorite drink and you're in a place that is very relaxing. I tend to feel that "magic" when I am in the Caribbean with 4 fingers of Drambuie on a balcony with my feet up listening to some great music. That's when I think I was meant to be here at that time....magic!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well Tony - while I think you are one of the all time greatest BOTL on this forum for some reason I just can't conjure up a cigar that made me think: "I mean my toes curled like when i get a great B.J!" No disrespect but I'm just having a hard (pardon the pun) time with that description!! :!:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

07 HdM Epicure 1... Must have been a great year for tobacco, because these cigars are INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Never had the pleasure of a Cuban Lancero. That would be a WOW!

The last one that curled my toes was an 06 BBF the other night. I just love those things and it's ironic, since I generally prefer the smaller RG'ers. :dunno:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Curling my toes? LMAO! Too funny Tony.

I get this from 03 BBF, 03 Boli Inmensas, any aged (5+ years) Cohiba, Dip 1,3 (10+ years), Boli Simones, Monte Especial (07).


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

szyzk said:


> 07 HdM Epicure 1... Must have been a great year for tobacco, because these cigars are INCREDIBLE!


IMO, 06/07 were stellar years.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh, and I forgot Tony. Pretty much any cigar I put in mouth when I'm in Havana makes me feel kinda funny inside!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Never had the pleasure of a Cuban Lancero. That would be a WOW!
> 
> The last one that curled my toes was an 06 BBF the other night. I just love those things and it's ironic, since I generally prefer the smaller RG'ers. :dunno:


Oh man. You need to get your hands on some Cohiba Lanceros and Monte Especials! Both in my top 5 cigars.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

2005 Bolivar CE. Killed damn near a 50 cab. Gotta search for more.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm just building my collection so until then i'll stick to get BJ's. :biggrin:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Be careful with the curling of the toes...may lead to arthritis.

Glad you had a good one Tony.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just smoked a Cohiba Lanceero from 05 that blew my socks off! I mean my toes curled like when i get a great B.J! So tell me my great BOTL! What cigar is curling your toes these days!
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


This post is worthless without pix.:dunno:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hmmm...the series of oldish Churchills I had recently were quite close to toe curling: Partagas De Luxe, SLR Churchills, Punch Churchills, QdO Imperiales. Ok, maybe all except for the QdO Imperiales.

As for an absolute toe curler, until the toe nails dig in, haven't had one of those in a while.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> This post is worthless without pix.:dunno:


I totally agree. Can't believe Tony did grab the camera and post a few pics of this "WOW!" stick! Glad you enjoyed the smoke Tony!


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Bolivar Beli Fino that napped proper, and a great go to stick, was VERY NICE.

Also the LFD Salomon from 2009, I have 24 sticks left...and already having withdrawls .....:wacko:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Punch Northern Lights 09 Damn that was awesome Thanks RON!!!!!!!!
You the Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Add that Cinco clear Havana gifted to me by Ron thanks again my brother!!!!!!!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Honestly? Most of them. *shrug* I guess i just really like cigars. Or BJ's.

Maybe Both? At the same time?

Am I on to something here?


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just smoked a Cohiba Lanceero from 05 that blew my socks off! I mean my toes curled like when i get a great B.J! So tell me my great BOTL! What cigar is curling your toes these days!
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Worst visual ever!:wink:


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> I'm just building my collection so until then i'll stick to get BJ's. :biggrin:


HAHAHA.. awesome


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Mr_mich said:


> I'm just building my collection so until then i'll stick to get BJ's. :biggrin:


Now that's funny!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm jealous! Too bad you didn't take pics! 

The best cigar I've had to date is a two year old Bolivar PC. I swear that BPC made my legs melt and I'm not even sure what that means.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Had a Monticristo Compay from 02 last might that was the Bomb!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

An RYJ Hermosos #2 El from 04 last night!
So good i woke up wanting another!
Tonight after my smoked ribs and fresh corn on the BBQ!
I shall have a repeat adventure!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I'm jealous tony, not only do you smoke a lot of cigars, but you smoke a lot of DAMN GOOD cigars. I'm still waiting for my "WOW" moment. hopefully soon, I actually have one of those 07 HdM epicure no. 1 that needs to get incinerated.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

I must say, I have a 3 1/2 year old son and 17 month old daughter and when I finally get the time to burn one, it doesnt matter what cigar it is, usually 3-7 dollar smoke...they all make my toes curl with pur enjoyment!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> I'm jealous tony, not only do you smoke a lot of cigars, but you smoke a lot of DAMN GOOD cigars. I'm still waiting for my "WOW" moment. hopefully soon, I actually have one of those 07 HdM epicure no. 1 that needs to get incinerated.


Let us know what you think of it bro!


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

I smoked my first Padron 1964 and it blew my socks off... While I have smoked a CC in the past, it was over 3 years ago and I was not into cigars as much as I am now. However, I'm the middle of nowhere NM, and only have 1 CC that was bombed at me, so I'm trying to save it


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Dizzy said:


> I smoked my first Padron 1964 and it blew my socks off... While I have smoked a CC in the past, it was over 3 years ago and I was not into cigars as much as I am now. However, I'm the middle of nowhere NM, and only have 1 CC that was bombed at me, so I'm trying to save it


Feeling the same with my 1926 Natural. Who would have thought the Natural would be so different yet a fine smoke.

Then again this is hardly the section to post about it.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

sengjc said:


> Feeling the same with my 1926 Natural. Who would have thought the Natural would be so different yet a fine smoke.
> 
> Then again this is hardly the section to post about it.


My bad... The Cohiba Siglo VI blew my socks off... Had a few drinks last night, and didn't remember a friend hit me with one after my son was born 2 months ago. Can't wait for another one down the road!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

A plain old Partagas short gifted to me by Colin damn this little cigar is kicking my butt. So much flavor in a little package. I guess its true nothing beats a gifted cigar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

La Gloria Cubana Inmensos ! It wowed me with its creamy citrus flavor! In a sense that it brought me back in time. Tasted like an Orange Julis drink we used to get in Manhattan. After hoping the train from Brooklyn cutting classes.​


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Tarks said:


> IMO, 06/07 were stellar years.


Nice to know. I am about to order some, how is 2011 & 2010 years for the tobacco so far ?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Edmundo Dantes* *109 from 07, Back on the 19th!
Nice rich full of depth and character.
*


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

PufPufPass said:


> Nice to know. I am about to order some, how is 2011 & 2010 years for the tobacco so far ?


Anyone? Tony?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

To answer your question Puff Pass i have not had any Epy's from 10's or 11's yet.

_Cohiba Double Corona 2003 El last night. Wow was it the bomb Grassy sweet nutty leather coffee spice. A barrage of flavors dancing on the palate. Wow is really an understatement! _


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Another 04 RYJ pure magic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Tony, can you clarify? Not sure I get it. Is that because 2010/2011 are not goof crops or is that because you still aging them and have not tried them?



TonyBrooklyn said:


> To answer your question Puff Pass i have not had any Epy's from 10's or 11's yet.
> 
> _Cohiba Double Corona 2003 El last night. Wow was it the bomb Grassy sweet nutty leather coffee spice. A barrage of flavors dancing on the palate. Wow is really an understatement! _


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

PufPufPass said:


> Tony, can you clarify? Not sure I get it. Is that because 2010/2011 are not goof crops or is that because you still aging them and have not tried them?


I have not had any from those years yet!


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have not had any from those years yet!


Got it! Thanks. Did you hear anything about any blends that are great fresh from these years. I want to order some to sample, my b-day is coming up.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

This weekend I will try an 11 CoRo.
Will report back


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

PufPufPass said:


> Got it! Thanks. Did you hear anything about any blends that are great fresh from these years. I want to order some to sample, my b-day is coming up.


All i can say is Cohiba's are always a treat! The recent years Cuban Cigars in general have been smoking better and better younger! Happy Birthday!


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> All i can say is Cohiba's are always a treat! The recent years Cuban Cigars in general have been smoking better and better younger! Happy Birthday!


Hahaha. Thanks buddy. I am thinking of going to BK, NY for my b-day actually, and take my wife and my little daughter, visit all my friends and possibly just stay in the city, mid-town. Hopefully eat at Peter Luger's this time . Just for a few days, no biggy. I hope the weather would bless me..

Yea, I wanted to get some to smoke fresh. Possibly 3 of each, I know some have boxes of 3.

Hoyo Epi no1 and 2
Party Short singles
Boli RC
Boly PC
BBF
RyJ Cedros 1 &2
RyJ short and wide churchill
RyJ corona
PSP4
Monte EL 2010 
RASS
CoRo
Party 898 V

Any suggestions. I like sweet cigars or sweet spice. i loved the profile of the RyJ Cedros No.1 I smoked with 5 years on it that was gifted to me on watch forum..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Your welcome!
Juan Lopez #2
Party Shorts
Boly PC
RyJ short and wide churchill
RASS
Party 898 V

Any suggestions. I like sweet cigars or sweet spice. i loved the profile of the RyJ Cedros No.1 I smoked with 5 years on it that was gifted to me on watch forum..[/QUOTE]

Some off your list and an addition all smoke well young!
Some of my good friends have suggested the Punch coronations tubo's young! I have not tried them yet but pulled the trigger on a box just to see what everyone was talking about.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Noted. Will place the order in the next few days. thank you.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Your welcome!
> Juan Lopez #2
> Party Shorts
> Boly PC
> ...


Some off your list and an addition all smoke well young!
Some of my good friends have suggested the Punch coronations tubo's young! I have not tried them yet but pulled the trigger on a box just to see what everyone was talking about.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Peace my brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Punch Coronations Tubo 09 after lunch.:thumb: I gotta say for under $5 a cigar WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!:attention:
What are all the non Cuban cigar smokers thinking:ask:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Punch Punch 09 i am impressed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> This weekend I will try an 11 CoRo.
> Will report back


And you did with valid advice Al.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just nubbin a RYJ hermosos #2 04 El. To quote Bob these are magic!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cohiba 54 Be-Hike the sun setting over the water by the bay in Brooklyn!
Damn it was a very special cigar! Girlfriend and my children by my side! Thank you GOD for all you have blessed me with! Peace Gents!:rockon:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

This a good stick that.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

RYJ Hermosos#2 EL 2004 so much chewy sweet spicy smoke! Really hard to believe these are RYJ'S


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I had a Cohiba Lancero last night from 05!
The cigar that started this thread is still well what else can i say WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I had an 05 CoRo over the weekend that didn't suck at all


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll bet it was a great cigar!
Now you have made me jealous LOL!
Glad you enjoyed it my friend!!!:rockon:


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

SLR Pacificos - It's unreal how good it is. Vanilla, coffee, buttered bread, stewed fruit, nutmeg, earth, and much more robust flavor than a Regios. My second box is on its way.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Montie #2 09 while grilling out back damn this is a great cigar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

RYJ Hermosos #2 El 2004 yesterday combined with some great friends great food and drink! And a big JETS win:clap2::dude::mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

SCDLH El Morro 07 Dark chocolate oily wrapper strong refined and twanging my ass off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:first:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The 07's are really coming around!
VR Maestros 07 Damn it was the bomb what a great frickin cigar the first one i have enjoyed!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The 07's are really coming around!
> VR Maestros 07 Damn it was the bomb what a great frickin cigar the first one i have enjoyed!


:doh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> :doh:


Don't feel bad Bull that was the only one out of a box of ten!
In all fairness to the box i gave 5 away.
So its actually one in five not great odds.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HdM Short Piramides el 2011
Chocolate honey spicy nutty woody what a great frickin cigar!
And it powerful should age very well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks Jeff Harley33!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Montie #2 07 Damn was that bad boy on!
Off the frickin hook good!
To bad they ain't all like this one was!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My morning Partagas Short just kicked my butt excellent!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Had to revive this thread on the heels of my first HdM Epi#1! It's from Feb 09 and I'll be lighting more of these up soon! 

Loved it and built all the way. I had no choice but to nub it without my tool. Smooth floral nutty vanilla start then got creamy. Great balance


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Partagas Serie E #2 Last night. I really don't like these big R/G cigars. But this was a great cigar loaded with that Partagas earth twang and spice. Some age on these and they shall be Sublime IMHO!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

PSD#4 nothing fancy no EL or RE just regular production stick. Fantastic and very young a 2011. Somehow i have the feeling 2011 is going to be a great year for the Partagas Marca!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#4 nothing fancy no EL or RE just regular production stick. Fantastic and very young a 2011. Somehow i have the feeling 2011 is going to be a great year for the Partagas Marca!


I have the feeling that you are right on the money.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#4 nothing fancy no EL or RE just regular production stick. Fantastic and very young a 2011. Somehow i have the feeling 2011 is going to be a great year for the Partagas Marca!


Tony, I am thinking buying a box of each actually, PSP2, PSD4 and Shorts.. all from 2011..

I would love to get a box of CoRos but they are a bit more then I budget right now, and definitely a box of 10s of Monte 2, any feedback on these from 2011?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

PufPufPass said:


> Tony, I am thinking buying a box of each actually, PSP2, PSD4 and Shorts.. all from 2011..
> 
> I would love to get a box of CoRos but they are a bit more then I budget right now, and definitely a box of 10s of Monte 2, any feedback on these from 2011?


Have not had any 2011 Monties yet i do have a 2011 box of Petite Edmundo's just out of the deep freeze have not smoked one yet. They do look and smell yummy, my plan was to dip into the monties but the Partagas just swept me away lol!


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

I just had a Monte #2 form April 2011 the other day, and it as so beautiful, I almost cried. Definitely one of the best smokes I've ever had. I can't imagine what these are going to be like in a few years.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

rhetorik said:


> I just had a Monte #2 form April 2011 the other day, and it as so beautiful, I almost cried. Definitely one of the best smokes I've ever had. I can't imagine what these are going to be like in a few years.





TonyBrooklyn said:


> Have not had any 2011 Monties yet i do have a 2011 box of Petite Edmundo's just out of the deep freeze have not smoked one yet. They do look and smell yummy, my plan was to dip into the monties but the Partagas just swept me away lol!


good to know guys, will get the monte 2s then as well.. Opusx Anejo and 858 sun grown just hit the shelves along with Tat Avion and Liga FFP, so I need to get those as well as they are amazing as well..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

PufPufPass said:


> Tony, I am thinking buying a box of each actually, PSP2, PSD4 and Shorts.. all from 2011..
> 
> I would love to get a box of CoRos but they are a bit more then I budget right now, and definitely a box of 10s of Monte 2, any feedback on these from 2011?


Smoking the Montie Petite Edmundo these are from Jul 2011. My first Montie from 2011, Very nice cigar no bitterness no tanis no Ammonia. Twangy signature montie spice enjoyable but not a #2.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smoking the Montie Petite Edmundo these are from Jul 2011. My first Montie from 2011, Very nice cigar no bitterness no tanis no Ammonia. Twangy signature montie spice enjoyable but not a #2.


yea Tony, from all I read and review I watched on you tube Monte PE or E are good but not as good as Monte 2s.. Good to know..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

IMHO nothing beats the #2 in the Montie line least ways.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> IMHO nothing beats the #2 in the Montie line least ways.


It's hard not to agree with you, Tony. But I still love a #4 when it's right.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> It's hard not to agree with you, Tony. But I still love a #4 when it's right.


 A nice cigar as well as of late not so good i hope time will be kind to these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Speaking of the devil Montie #2 from 09 today a real treat TWANG monster from beginning to end!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cohiba SigloII thanks Jeff Harley33 
This cigar is quite a surprise one of the best in the Siglo line i have ever smoked.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

The Monte 4 has been tasteless for me over the last 15 or so of them. I am really thinking about exploring the Siglo IIs as I really enjoy the IV's profile but am looking for smaller smokes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the siglo I its just hard to justify the cost at times so i save them as a treat. Man cannot live by Partagas shorts alone!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

My first Trinidad which happens to be a Fundadores right now is spectacular. Totally worthy of adding to this thread. 

It really puts EL's in perspective. I enjoyed an RA Allones Extra last night, enjoyed it and was on the fence about grabbing a box but this has easily move ahead on my "want to purchase list"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

2001 Trinidad doble robusto from the farmhouse humidor courtesy of Mr. Pegler. Wrote a review on it best frigging cigar i ever had!


----------

